# post a true psl 10 (aka psl 9 in all aspects, height, face, body, hair)



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

derek theler. 6'6.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 178118
> 
> View attachment 178119
> 
> ...


subhuman i mog him


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> subhuman i mog him



No


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> No


post his insta no cap bruh fr fr no cap
avoidanntnt react to all my post with heatr emoji  i want to kiss him


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

None of these are psl 9. Psl 9 is insane. Its like that morph of sean o pry


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> None of these are psl 9. Psl 9 is insane. Its like that morph of sean o pry


shut up retard. contribute or gtfo noob losera


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 30, 2019)

>10 psl
>not italian

kek


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> shut up retard. contribute or gtfo noob losera


no


FaceandHFD said:


> >10 psl
> >not italian
> 
> kek
> ...


@OwlGod look at this dude


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> None of these are psl 9. Psl 9 is insane. Its like that morph of sean o pry


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> >10 psl
> >not italian
> 
> kek
> ...


he is 2 psl. maybe 2.5


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no
> 
> @OwlGod look at this dude



The lack of hoodness Is horrible


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 178123


he is failod by his last name


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> The lack of hoodness Is horrible


just needs to squint


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 178123


yea bro dis is psl 8


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> post his insta no cap bruh fr fr no cap
> avoidanntnt react to all my post with heatr emoji  i want to kiss him



@knajjd


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

> @OwlGod react to all my post with heatr emoji  i want to kiss him


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

@Bewusst 

C O P E


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> None of these are psl 9. Psl 9 is insane. Its like that morph of sean o pry


When u morph a psl 8 u get a psl 9


----------



## Fr12 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 178223


psl 7 at best


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> psl 7 at best


Mogs the fuck out of a cuck you posted


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Mogs the fuck out of a cuck you posted







cope more


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 178118
> 
> View attachment 178119
> 
> ...


I have his exact same hair type. How do I get his hairstyle


----------



## Hector (Nov 30, 2019)

First of all, PSL is to 8 not to 10, so a 10/10 would be a PSL8


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 178226
> 
> cope more


keep coping


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> keep coping
> View attachment 178229

















cope more with chico


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 30, 2019)

5’2


----------



## onnysk (Nov 30, 2019)

do you picture a jb with him? No

meanwhile tiktok lean prettyboy cleans high school


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 178231
> 
> 
> View attachment 178232
> ...


Chico mogs him into the oblivion




Every woman under 25 would prefer Chico
Sure you may find 35 or 40 year old used up whores who prefer other guy. But is all about getting prime <24 women.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Chico mogs him into the oblivion
> View attachment 178237
> 
> Every woman under 25 would prefer Chico
> Sure you may find 35 or 40 year old used up whores who prefer other guy. But is all about getting prime <24 women.


cope more prettyboy twink. this fucking beast has only been featured in shitty teen movies and kids shows.

chico doesnt mog his shit


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 178237


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope more prettyboy twink. this fucking beast has only been featured in shitty teen movies and kids shows.
> 
> chico doesnt mog his shit


Chico mogs
It's not even close


----------



## maunchu (Nov 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 178241


SHAT MY FUCKING PANTS


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


>









maunchu said:


> SHAT MY FUCKING PANTS


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Mogs the fuck out of a cuck you posted


who derek theler? he is unmoggable he is a god among men keep crying for him u utter subuheameuen


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)

maunchu said:


> SHAT MY FUCKING PANTS


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 178242


What's up ritalinel


----------



## moggingmachine (Nov 30, 2019)

i am a god


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> inel


trait: Feeling physically ill as a result of sexual frustration


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 30, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> who derek theler? he is unmoggable he is a god among men keep crying for him u utter subuheameuen


Messages110Reaction score40

dnrd


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

my sig


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## reptiles (Nov 30, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> derek theler. 6'6.


. 


This 











And this


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 30, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> >10 psl
> >not italian
> 
> kek
> ...


Who's he


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

scale only goes uptill 8


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 178230


Psl 420

She is cute tho still


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Who's he


Ur avi is psl 8 who is he


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Psl 420
> 
> She is cute tho still
> 
> Ur avi is psl 8 who is he


Jono Jenkins


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Jono Jenkins


wow

he looks a lot better in ur avi


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> wow
> 
> he looks a lot better in ur avi


He looks like Christiano Ronaldo morph


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 30, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 178382


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 30, 2019)

the one and only








































jb slayer runner up


----------



## reptiles (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> trait: Feeling physically ill as a result of sexual frustration


Imep


----------

